# Okay I can't stop!



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I had to make another featherweight cover. This one matches the rest of them in my studio, with the Moda Etchings fabric. My welting foot for the machine finally came, so this one was sewn entirely on the featherweight (except for the quilting).


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Lovely work and beautiful stitching from your featherweight.


----------



## elliemaeg (May 1, 2005)

Way way too cute!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

That is so cute!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Darn cute.
And I still think you have the best dress featherweight and other sewing equipment around!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls! I'm going to make more, write the pattern while I'm at it, and see if I have any luck selling it/them. If not, I'll have a blast creating!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I think you'll sell them, especially if a downloadable pattern.

Try the "epatterns" and "youcanmakethis" and maybe even "fairytalefrocksand lollipops" sites.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

by adding a sleeve to the extension bed, it not only protects the bed from chipping while in transport, but (not that I recommend it) I have seen ladies use this sleeve to press open their seams.

Singer Featherweight Cover and Sleeve by megzk on Etsy

link to because a photo is worth....


----------



## ELOCN (Jun 13, 2004)

That's just adorable.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks for the ideas Angie, I'll check into those!

Westbrook, I've seen the bed covers and I agree those are great for protecting the machine during travel. I have a silicone pad on the faceplate screw of mine, so when you lift the bed it doesn't scratch it.


----------

